
We're Trying To Be Less Evil. Really. - zaveri
http://www.thebigmoney.com/blogs/sausage/2009/07/10/were-trying-be-less-evil-really?page=full
======
SwellJoe
This article is over a year old.

Swoopo.com still exists, and is still absolutely and utterly evil.

